# CSX repaints F40PH locomotive



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

New Photo: CSX repaints F40PH locomotive - Trains


CSX Transportation has repainted one of its executive fleet F40PH locomotives in a paint scheme inspired by predecessor Baltimore & Ohio. The city of Baltimore chartered the railroad on Feb. 28, 1827, to build west to a suitable point on the Ohio River. Ground was broken on July 4, 1828, at...




www.trains.com


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is one great looking paint job. It's too bad the major railroads that absorbed, merged, or had taken over other Class 1 railroads don't paint more heritage schemes from those roads.


----------

